# First Show of The Season!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Feb 28th will be Cherokee's FIRST show and D & I's first show of the season. I will probably only be entering Cherokee into some halter classes and one showmanship class. Our pivots still SUCK but she'll never get experience just sitting around at home. I know it's still a ways away but I am just uber excited! Plus there is a $50.00 all day fee appose to $8.00/class WOOT


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

thats awesome!!! ohh how i love showing! i so want pictures! and/or results!!!!  good luck!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey ridergirl23 I shall do both and hopefully a video if I can! Dad bought mom a new digital camera!!!  *too excited for words* I hope I get a warm day so I can give D & Cherokee a good bath >.<


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

You better have loads of pictures, since i won't be at a show for another month


----------



## BlueJayWay (Feb 8, 2010)

Good luck! My first show this season doesn't start till April. =/ Though my horse might go to one in march without me as a rider.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Void said:


> You better have loads of pictures, since i won't be at a show for another month


I promise I will but I refuse to post the bad ones >.< Save those for msn or something LOL.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Good Luck!!!!!  Take tonssss of pictures for us!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank You shermanismybaby3006!! I shall  *excited* 
*15 more days!*


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Good luck with it, sounds like it should be fun. The forum will be expecting pictures! :wink:


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Good luck with it, sounds like it should be fun. The forum will be expecting pictures! :wink:


Lol ty!!  I am getting more and more excited!!
*11 more days!!*


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

WOOHOO! Be sure to get enough sleep. We have a show on sat and I couldn't sleep LAST NIGHT.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*Bad news*



CecilliaB said:


> WOOHOO! Be sure to get enough sleep. We have a show on sat and I couldn't sleep LAST NIGHT.


Hahaha I will try. I have issues sleeping the night before as well . Some bas news though :-( Cherokee's owners have hit a money snag so it is very likely she will not be showing on the 28th :-(. In a way it makes my life easier only showing one horse . Maybe next month??

*10 more days!!!!!*


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*9 more days* 

*Sticks to ceiling*


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*5 More Days!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

lol you're silly


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Good luck! I love horse shows! I usually cry before (i get extremly nervous) but it usually ends up that my nerves make me do better! lol!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

wannahorse22 said:


> Good luck! I love horse shows! I usually cry before (i get extremly nervous) but it usually ends up that my nerves make me do better! lol!


Sounds like Void & I.. I am shocked that I didn't cry at state lol. I cried when I saw I got RC for w/t lol.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Your a boob and I love it! 

Keep the fun show energy coming and good luck!


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Dartanion said:


> Sounds like Void & I.. I am shocked that I didn't cry at state lol. I cried when I saw I got RC for w/t lol.


Hey... I throw up when I go in the ring and cry when I lose (and win for that matter lol).


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

CecilliaB said:


> Your a boob and I love it!
> 
> Keep the fun show energy coming and good luck!


:lol: That's right LOVE ME LOL!!:lol:



Void said:


> Hey... I throw up when I go in the ring and cry when I lose (and win for that matter lol).


Lol I haven't puked yet but I use to feel like puking a lot. 

*4 DAYS*


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*2 days till the show!!!!!*

Ok, so the sun finally came out today and I hoped on D to get a little workout in before and show and all we did was sink in all the mud :-(. So I ended up getting off and just clipping his face and ears. I am going to have to wash his legs and neck up by his ears tomorrow, the weather is said to be partly cloudy so hopefully I can spot clean his neck. ANOTHER problem I am having thnx to the wonderful rain *cough* is his fuzzy legs and fairly dull clippers >.< I just might be stuck with a horse that has fuzzy legs for the show Sunday... I am going to clip back what I can and hope for the best >.< 

I still need to switch the bits on my jumping bridle (I have two diff bridles because I ride him in a low port Kimberwick on the flat and it isn't legal over fences so I usually jump him in a D-ring snaffle). I also descovered today that it is difficult to button up show shirts with Acrylic nails :-x. OH oh oh and my mom is horrible and keeping secrets and ended up giving me a B-day gift a week early..... ready?.... 
A NEW SHOW SHIRT  It's a lightest blue, not baby butnot dark and I am going to sport it at the show Sunday . This will be my first time showing in anything but the color white :|. I am excited to see how it looks!!

I am also double spoiled because when mom & I went to watch a QH show last weekend we found a show coat for $30.00 that was made for me lol. I took a goofy pic in it I will post...Ok that's my blab for today lol. 
*







*


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Coat looks snazzy!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Good luck! Cute jacket 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Void said:


> Coat looks snazzy!


We ssooo need to take some dorky show clothes modeling pics the next time we see each other


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

kchfuller said:


> Good luck! Cute jacket
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you!!!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

**sings* HORSE SHOW TOMORROW HORSE SHOW TOMORROW aaannnnnddddd I can't sleep*


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Can't for pictures!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

pictures?


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

CecilliaB said:


> Can't for pictures!


Wait did you mean "can't _wait_ for pictures?"


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

englishrider said:


> Wait did you mean "can't _wait_ for pictures?"


Yes  I was hopped up on sinus meds hehe.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

found the pics


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

kchfuller said:


> pictures?


 I made a seperate post for them. I was going to put them here and can't remember why I didn't.... *scratches head*


----------

